# ELM327



## tomahawk4711 (7 mo ago)

Hi, 

Has anyone had issues using the bluetooth ELM327 with torque pro or incardoc 

First time i have tried a bluetooth adapter, once i connected it with Torque pro, the cars idle dropped tach stopped working, check engine light come on and traction control off.. 
Torque was then showing multiple faults on the car during the scan which are not actually correct, after clearing the faults i noticed the car still ran bad with low idle. I disconnected with torque and still check engine and traction control light remain on and no instruments were providing data. Turned the car off and it would not start, waited about 1 minute car starts with engine light on.. Disconnected the battery which cleared the light and then tried again with OBDHOME soon as the connection was made the same issue again.. 

I have never come across this with any obd2 device, anyone else had these issues? Pretty much this ELM327 module is useless because it provides no data and actually creates faults, im reluctant to try it with any other software in case it causes more issues that cant be solved by simply disconnecting the battery.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, I could not get a cheapie to work, I went all out and got Scanjet - back when the Pacific Peso was worth more that the USD - and have had no problems since.

2009 JG Diesel.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Look for bafx plug. Those work better then the cheaper plugs.

How about some information on the scanjet. Google is blank.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

OBDLINK MX+ with Gretio works fine on the Australian models.

The issue you're having is noise on the CAN. Chinesium devices do this and it disrupts the vehicles communication on any vehicle that doesnt segregate the DLC (basically anything before 2019).


----------



## tomahawk4711 (7 mo ago)

Snipesy said:


> OBDLINK MX+ with Gretio works fine on the Australian models.
> 
> The issue you're having is noise on the CAN. Chinesium devices do this and it disrupts the vehicles communication on any vehicle that doesnt segregate the DLC (basically anything before 2019).


Thanks for reply. I had a look for the obdlink, seems they have been copied also. Do the Chinese copies of this work? Chances of me finding a genuine one is probably low when being from ebay, Gumtree etc..


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

tomahawk4711 said:


> Thanks for reply. I had a look for the obdlink, seems they have been copied also. Do the Chinese copies of this work? Chances of me finding a genuine one is probably low when being from ebay, Gumtree etc..


I'm not aware of any Chinese copies of them.
There is this "vlinker" thing which is a low-quality clone of it. But it does sort of work.


----------

